
Ask HN: Best US startup towns and cities outside Boston - curo
Specifically regarding attracting SaaS software tech talent, what are the best places to headquarter a startup outside of Boston?<p>Boston is nice, but expensive, and a bit stressful to get around. We don&#x27;t have to worry about VC money at this point, so I&#x27;d like to find a town or suburb where we could attract talent.<p>I&#x27;m considered as far north as Portland, Maine. Manchester, NH. Salem, MA.
======
Arbinv
If you are thinking East Coast NYC and DC are very viable esp if you are B2B.
Engineers are expensive in both places but you are asking about HQ location. I
recruit engineers away from the coasts or from E.Europe.

------
dudul
Well, technically Cambridge is not Boston, but that's probably not what you
were looking for :)

I've heard about a lot of startups in Waltham. Also, since you mentioned
Portland, Providence, RI is also an option.

------
eyer2016
Portland, Or.

------
gamechangr
Austin, Texas

